# Bird cleaning



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

New to bird hunting this year. Any tips on cleaning dove, pheasant, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

for pheasant--lay the bird down, head facing away from you, on his back, put your feet on the wings as close to the body as you can, grab the feet and pull up with a little twisting motion..........idealy, you will end up with everything but the wings and breast in your hands. Clip the wings off, and if you want the legs just, just peel the skin off of them.

As for dove, I break the wings off, and pull from the bottom of the breast up.

those two methods work for me.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thanks alot Birdhunt. It seems less messy than I was imagining.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

cdawg- with doves after clipping the wings I'll push my thumb underneath the breast plate into the body cavity (towards the head) to remove he breast. then I'll start back at the bottom of the brest and peel the skin off


----------



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

For me, on Doves I'll pluck the breast feather so just the breast is exposed. I'll take my knife straight down along the break bone and then once the breast meat is separated from the bone, I'll just tear off the breast meat and make sure that there is no pellets in them. That is all I normally keep. It's a pretty quick process if you and someone else are doing it. Pluck em all first and then start cuttin. I don't know if this is the correct method, but works for me.


----------



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

Going out to a local farmers hot spot tonight if the rain holds off. heck, may still go out even it it's raining. I just wanna shoot some doves. (or at least shoot AT some doves.)


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I plan on trying all your methods later today.


----------

